# Programming Remotes



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Just bought a pair of remotes for the altima .... anyone know the steps to prgram them..? thanks a million


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

The horn chirp can be disable by pressing the lock and unlock buttons simultaneously until the hazard lights flash, and to enable press the lock and unlock until the horn chirp. 
To reprogram (enter new ID) key fob (keyless remote controller) follow the steps. 
1. Close all doors and lock all doors 
2. Insert and remove the key from the ignition key cylinder more than six times within 10 seconds. 
(The hazard warning lamp will then flash.) 
NOTE: 
Key should be withdrawn from ignition key cylinder completely each time. 
NOTE: 
Do not rush the insertion/removal key cycling process. The side 
marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this step is 
accurately completed. 
3. Insert key on ignition key cylinder and turn ignition key switch to "AAC" position 
At this time, the new ID code is entered and original (previous) ID codes are erase. 
4. Press any button on the new remote controller once. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash) 
NOTE: 
Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button 
is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful. 
The side marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this 
step is accurately completed and programming is successful. 
If there is only one remote controller skip step 5. 
5. Additional ID code entry 
Release the door lock, then lock again with door lock/unlock switch 
(In power window main switch) 
6. Remove key from ignition 
7. Unlock driver side door, open driver side door and then close the door. (END) 
NOTE: 
If you need to activate more than two additional new remote controllers, repeat 
the procedure on step 5 "Additional ID code entry" for each new remote controller. 
NOTE: 
Entry of maximum four ID codes is allowed and any attempt to enter more will be ignore.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you are the man bro.. thank you so much.. theres some rep points for u


----------



## flexdiesel (May 3, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> Just bought a pair of remotes for the altima .... anyone know the steps to prgram them..? thanks a million


Did you have to go directly to a dealer to get the remotes?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no .. i got em on ebay for 15 bucks.. brand new... and it took me less than two minutes to get them working..


----------



## flexdiesel (May 3, 2005)

That's awesome. Fuck paying 130-something bucks for one at the dealer.


----------



## mnelloco (Nov 23, 2006)

*Remove a Remote Key!!!!!!!!!!!*

:newbie: i buy a new remote control, i already have that programming but the old remote i give to my dad, how can i remove the old remote control from my car so when my dad use that remote my car don't unlock and lock the door. so i just need to know how to remove a remote key from my car.


----------



## mnelloco (Nov 23, 2006)

*remove remote key*

i buy a new remote control, i already have that programming but the old remote i give to my dad, how can i remove the old remote control from my car so when my dad use that remote my car don't unlock and lock the door. so i just need to know how to remove a remote key from my car.


----------



## jorgeaguilar (Jan 24, 2007)

*New remote - Where did you get it ?*



cdmorenot said:


> Just bought a pair of remotes for the altima .... anyone know the steps to prgram them..? thanks a million



Hi, I read your post about the remote you got on eBay. 
I wanted to know if it worked, the programming steps did work ?
Could you recommend me your eBay seller ?

Thanks,


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

This Link is to the Sellers Page


And this link is for the actual listing

i bought mine from this guy, good communication fast shipping very good price... he also included instructions same as the ones above takes no more than 2 minutes to program the remotes.. good luck.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

I have tried the above steps multiple times on my 2002 altima 2.5s and it doesnt work. is there anything else I can try.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

where can i locate the keyless entry box to see if my car came with the keyless entry feature from the factory.


----------

